# Lanier-vanns tavern results?



## gillsville bassmaster (May 14, 2009)

Anyone know what it took to win last night


----------



## CLT06 (May 14, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken I believe 12.5 won it. It was a 4 fish limit..


----------



## R-N-T Drake (May 15, 2009)

*Results*

Wednesday Night (5/13/09)  (38 Boats/Paid 7 places)

**Four Fish Limit**

Names Weight Big Fish
1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones                                12.4     4.32
2 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant                              11.94     4.82
3 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy                              11.9        4.2
4 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn                    11.68     4.56
5 John Hardy - Dennis Willis                                 10.64 
6 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook                            10.5 
7 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson                       10.18 
8 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter                               10.02 
9 Jacky Beavers - Vanessa Beavers                      9.64 
10 Greg Frullaney - Lee West                                 9.58 
** Big Fish** Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks                            6.62


----------



## gillsville bassmaster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the results,would love to see em each week


----------



## gillsville bassmaster (May 21, 2009)

any results from last night


----------



## R-N-T Drake (May 22, 2009)

*Results (5/20/09)*

(5/20/09)        ** 4 Fish Limit**

Names Weight Big Fish 
1Matt Hunter - Lee Hartley 13.28 
2David Evans - Scott Lathem 11.54 
3Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 10.8 
4Norman Ferguson - Douglas Ferguson 10.68 4.48 
5Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 10.48 
6Steven Walls - Richard Speir 9.98 
7Greg Frullaney - Lee West 9.72 
8Brad Hart - Jason Hart 9.64 
9Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 9.42 
9Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 9.42


----------



## R-N-T Drake (May 28, 2009)

*(5/27/09) Results/ Standings*

5/27/09      (39 Boats Fished)    ** 4 fish limit**

1 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 12.76 
2 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 12.34 
3 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 11.62 4.62
4 Dustin Baker - Stacy Fowler 10.58 
5 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 10.56 
6 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 9.02 
7 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 8.56 
8 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 8.42 
9 Steven Dockery - Nathan Prichard 8.28 
10 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 7.78 
** BIG FISH** Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn  4.62


Standings as of 5/27/09
1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 295
2 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 293
3 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 281
4 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 279
5 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 278
6 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 272
7 David Evans - Scott Lathem 266
8 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 264
9 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 261
10 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 256
11 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 255
12 Billy Day - David Ridings 254
13 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 249
14 Jeff Hendrix - Gary Voyles 245
15 Dustin Baker - Stacy Fowler 243
16 Steven Walls - Richard Speir 242
17 Dwayne Thompson - Nick Tinsley 242
18 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 240
19 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 239
20 Danny Tinsley - RW Millholand 236
21 David Blue - Sammy Bennett 228
22 Doug Almond - Chuck Rucker 228
23 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 225
24 Tim Hawkins - Jason Johnson 216
25 Stanley Bennett - Jacky Bennett 201
26 Jacky Beavers - Vanessa Beavers 181
27 Norman Ferguson - Douglas Ferguson 168
28 Chris Brooks - Hal Ray 163
29 Jonathan Martin - Seth Kirkland 152
30 Jeff Vizzini - Mark Strickland 152
31 Eric Aldridge - Ryan Lamb 151
32 Adam Evans - Quinton Evans 143
33 Kieth Cook -Brian Drain 139
34 Matt Hunter - Lee Hartley 100
35 Brad Hart - Jason Hart 93
36 Steven Dockery - Nathan Prichard 92
37 Jacob Castleberry - Phillip Conner 84
38 Nick Tinsley -TJ 83
39 Larry Lewis - Ted Roberts 80
40 Larry Hurley - Terry Goodwin 74
41 Bobby Adams - Chase Curtis 73
42 Tony Luke -Stacy Lawson 72
43 Chris Ridinds - Justin Ridings 71
44 JD Dossman - Charles Colley 71
45 Howard Bently - Mark Castleberry 71
46 Jamie Steward - Hunter Steward 71
47 Chris Dale - Jonathon Benton 71
48 Jimmy - Mark 71
49 Mike Marshall - Ryan Cliff 68
50 Jim Gooch - Matt Wilbanks 68
51 Doug McClure - Marshall Weaver 68
52 Jeff Williams - Billy Williams 62
53 Steve Gerbig - Greg Garnett 62
54 Bo Adams - Dwight Johnson 62
55 Tim Farley - Paul Driskel 62


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jun 5, 2009)

*6/3/09*

6/3/09  (47 boats fished/ paid 7 places)   ** 4 fish limit**

Names Weight Big Fish
1 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 14.5 4.52
2 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 12.26 
3 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 11.38 4.32
4 Jeff Giese - Lee Jones 11.36 3.52
5 Norman Ferguson - Douglas Ferguson 10.64 3.54
6 Kevin Brumfield - Jason Meninger 10.32 
7 Billy Day - David Ridings 10.04 
8 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 9.7 
9 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 9.6 
10 Kevin Ashworth - Brian Ashworth 9.48 

Standings Top 20
1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 388
2 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 375
3 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 371
4 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 370
5 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 361
6 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 358
7 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 355
8 Billy Day - David Ridings 348
9 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 348
10 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 338
11 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 336
12 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 329
13 David Evans - Scott Lathem 327
14 Dustin Baker - Stacy Fowler 327
15 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 326
16 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 325
17 Dwayne Thompson - Nick Tinsley 321
18 Jeff Hendrix - Brandon Rogers 317
19 Steven Walls - Richard Speir 316
20 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 314


----------



## gillsville bassmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

how many more do yall have left


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jun 12, 2009)

*6/10/09*

6/10/09 Results (32 boats) *** 3 Fish Limit***

1 Jamie Stewart - Hunter Stewart 9.94 3.98
2 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 9.22 
T3 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 9.2 3.74
T3 Kevin Brumfield - Jason Meninger 9.2 
5 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 9.16 
6 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 8.88 
7 Sean Harrison - William Wall 8.06 
8 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 7.82 
9 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 7.7 
10 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 7.28 

Standings Top 20
1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 485
2 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 474
3 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 469
4 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 462
5 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 455
6 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 447
7 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 439
8 Billy Day - David Ridings 436
9 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 435
10 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 428
11 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 422
12 Dwayne Thompson - Nick Tinsley 412
13 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 410
14 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 410
15 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 408
16 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 405
17 David Evans - Scott Lathem 396
18 Dustin Baker - Stacy Fowler 396
19 Doug Almond - Chuck Rucker 385
20 Danny Tinsley - RW Millholand 378
*** 5 Tournaments Left***


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jun 19, 2009)

*6/17/09 Results/Standings*

6/17/09  (32 boats)  ** 3 Fish limit**

1 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 11.04 4.46
2 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 8.88 
3 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 8.74 3.84
4 Tim Hawkins - Jason Johnson 8.48 3.28
5 Sean Harrison - William Wall 7.68 
6 Derek White - Greg Smith 7.6 3
7 Matt Hunter - Lee Hartley 7.5 
8 David Evans - Scott Lathem 7.28 
9 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 7.18 4.04
10 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 6.76 

1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 567
2 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 562
3 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 560
4 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 554
5 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 553
6 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 538
7 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 537
8 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 527
9 Billy Day - David Ridings 524
10 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 518
11 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 505
12 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 495
13 Dwayne Thompson - Nick Nensley 493
14 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 492
15 David Evans - Scott Lathem 489
16 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 481
17 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 479
18 Dustin Baker - Stacy Fowler 467
19 Danny Tinsley - RW Millholand 449
20 Tim Hawkins - Jason Johnson 443


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jun 25, 2009)

*Results/Standings (6/24/09)*

6/24/09  (29 Boats Fished)  *** 3 Fish Limit***
               Team                         weight/Big fish
1 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 8.6 
2 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 8.38--- 4.64
3 Kevin Brumfield - Jason Meninger 8.22 
4 Jamie Stewart - Hunter Stewart 8.08 
5 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 7.94 
6 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 7.84 
7 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 7.58 
8 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 7.42 
9 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 7.12 
10 Norman Ferguson - Douglas Ferguson 7.1 
**Big Fish** Chris Russell- Lance Thompson - 4.64

Standings as of 6/24/09
1 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 658
2 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 654
3 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 653
4 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 645
5 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 636
6 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 631
7 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 623
8 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 622
9 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 618
10 Billy Day - David Ridings 607
11 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 593
12 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 589
13 David Evans - Scott Lathem 579
14 Dwayne Thompson - Nick Nensley 571
15 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 567
16 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 567
17 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 555
18 Danny Tinsley - RW Millholand 513
19 Tim Hawkins - Jason Johnson 507
20 Jacky Beavers - Vanessa Beavers 493


----------



## butter bass (Jun 30, 2009)

why did they go from a 4 fish limit to a 3 fish limit?


----------



## gahunter12 (Jun 30, 2009)

It's less stress on the fish. If you have 3 pot tournaments on Lanier during the week and a couple club tournaments and maybe a pot tournament on Sat, thats a lot of fish caught and the more fish caught the more fish that are stressed and could die from the stress and heat during the summer. Also it makes for better weigh-ins. We have had some good weigh-ins this year at Lanier Harbor on Thursday nights. Seems like more boats bring in limits and the over all results are much closer. I for one enjoy it.


----------



## butter bass (Jun 30, 2009)

gahunter12 said:


> It's less stress on the fish. If you have 3 pot tournaments on Lanier during the week and a couple club tournaments and maybe a pot tournament on Sat, thats a lot of fish caught and the more fish caught the more fish that are stressed and could die from the stress and heat during the summer. Also it makes for better weigh-ins. We have had some good weigh-ins this year at Lanier Harbor on Thursday nights. Seems like more boats bring in limits and the over all results are much closer. I for one enjoy it.



thanks ,good answer!


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 9, 2009)

*7/8/09 Results and Standings*

7/8/09 Results   ** 3 fish limit**  (26 boats)

1 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 9.36 
2 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 9.04 
3 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 8.64 4.76
4 Sean Harrison - William Wall 8.44 
5 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 8.38 
6 Kevin Brumfield - Jason Meninger 8.16 
7 Brad Wiley - Tim Adams 8.12 
8 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 7.74 
9 David Evans - Scott Lathem 7.6 
10 Jim Gooch - Matt Wilbanks 7.02 
**Big Fish*** Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones - 4.76

Standings (top 20)
1 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 754
2 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 752
3 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 740
4 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 736
5 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 728
6 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 719
7 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 713
8 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 711
9 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 697
10 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 688
11 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 686
12 Billy Day - David Ridings 676
13 David Evans - Scott Lathem 671
14 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 648
15 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 641
16 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 636
17 Tim Hawkins - Jason Johnson 592
18 Dwayne Thompson - Nick Nensley 571
19 Jeff Hendrix - Brandon Rogers 550
20 Jonathan Martin - Seth Kirkland 526

** 2 Tournaments Left**


----------



## gillsville bassmaster (Jul 9, 2009)

good job on your win


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks man, a blind hog needs to eat now and then too.


----------



## gahunter12 (Jul 10, 2009)

Way to go Chris. Keep that up every one will stop calling you Jim's son! LOL! Great job on that sack. We did some practicing trying to get back to the 9-10lb sacks but only had about 7lb or so our self.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 13, 2009)

Jim who? Haha. Cant be like that, he's a good one and i owe him for a few tips over the years.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 17, 2009)

*7/15/09 Results/ Standings*

7/15/09 Results  *** 3 Fish Limit***  (32 boats)

1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 11 5.22
2 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 10.04 
3 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 9.74 
4 Sean Harrison - William Wall 8.86 
5 Jamie Steward - Hunter Steward 8.64 
6 Jim Gooch - Matt Wilbanks 8.26 
7 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 8.12 
8 Danny Tinsley - RW Millholand 8 
9 Brad Wiley - Tim Adams 7.78 
10 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 7.72 
*** BIG Fish***  Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones  5.22

Standings as of 7/15/09 (Top 20)
 1 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 853
2 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 852
3 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 824
4 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 822
5 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 817
6 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 811
7 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 806
8 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 790
9 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 779
10 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 777
11 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 763
12 Billy Day - David Ridings 762
13 David Evans - Scott Lathem 760
14 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 731
15 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 726
16 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 726
17 Tim Hawkins - Jason Johnson 659
18 Nick Hensley - Mike Marshall 638
19 Jeff Hendrix - Brandon Rogers 617
20 Danny Tinsley - RW Millholand 606

*** One more Tournament left until the Classic***


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 23, 2009)

*7/22/09  Results/ Standings*

7/22/09 Results   **3 fish Limit** (27 boats fished)

1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 9.72 
2 Dustin Baker - Stacy Fowler 9.12 
3 Brad Wiley - Tim Adams 8.24 
4 Sean Harrison - William Wall 7.98 
5 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 7.94 
6 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 7.82 
7 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 7.8 
8 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 7.74 4
9 Jamie Steward - Hunter Steward 7.6 
10 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 7.3 
*** BIG FISH*** Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 4.0

Standings as of 7/22/09
1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 952
2 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 949
3 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 917
4 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 912
5 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson 912
6 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 900
7 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 897
8 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 877
9 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 870
10 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 866
11 David Evans - Scott Lathem 848
12 Billy Day - David Ridings 846
13 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 833
14 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 813
15 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 807
16 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes 796
17 Tim Hawkins - Jason Johnson 744
18 Nick Hensley - Mike Marshall 708
19 Jeff Hendrix - Brandon Rogers 687
20 Danny Tinsley - RW Millholand 676


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 23, 2009)

*Classic Qualifiers*

Classic Qualifiers 

* Classic will be 7/25/09 from 3pm-9pm*

1 Joey Nichols - Donnie Jones 
2 Mike Shepard - David Picklesimer 
3 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 
4 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 
5 Chris Russell - Lance Thompson
6 Travis Tallant - Matt Tallant 
7 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 
8 Thomas Morgan - Kevin Hook 
9 Eddie Ramey - Russell Bottoms 
10 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 
11 David Evans - Scott Lathem 
12 Billy Day - David Ridings 
13 Greg Frullaney - Lee West 
14 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 
15 Scott Barnes - Dan Wonders 
16 Johnny Barnes - Buddy Barnes
17 Tim Hawkins - Jason Johnson 
18 Nick Hensley - Mike Marshall 
19 Jeff Hendrix - Brandon Rogers 
20 Danny Tinsley - RW Millholand 
21 Jonathan Martin - Seth Kirkland 
22 Dustin Baker - Stacy Fowler 
23 Ryan Cliff - Alex Neal


----------



## 20ReevesCC (Jul 28, 2009)

Who won the classic?


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 29, 2009)

*Classic Results*

7/25/09 Classic Results  **3 Fish Limit**

Place/Team/Total/ Big Fish

1 Dean Sigmon - Clark Witter 10.08 4.1
2 John Hardy - Dennis Willis 9.08 
3 Tommy Kelly - Paul Marks 8.3 
4 Bobby Brooks - Darrell Strayhorn 8.18 
5 Mike Reeves - Mel Kennedy 8.12 4


----------

